# What GSD standard color is my boy?



## GSDAshersMom (Mar 27, 2019)

This is Asher. He is 8 weeks and 2 days old. I have no idea what color to list on his AKC registration. I suspect Silver Sable, but i honestly don't know. Any help is greatly appreciated, and thank you.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Just list him as *Sable*.He's very handsome,and love his name!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just Sable.


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

Asher is very cute. Those ears are really standing up.


----------



## GSDAshersMom (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes, they sure are! Thank you


----------



## GSDAshersMom (Mar 27, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## GSDAshersMom (Mar 27, 2019)

Oh thank you! He has stolen my heart for sure!


----------

